# WSP implements minimum order



## candice19 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just letting everyone know.... now every item on the site has built-in shipping.  NOW, they also have a $15 minimum order.

So, if you order under $15, they have a processing and handling fee to make up for the balance.  Ex. buy $6 FO, fee is $9.

This changes the way I offer custom products, if I only need one FO, etc.  It may affect you, too.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 3, 2010)

You must be able to see their point though. If you order a $6.00 fo and they have to pay the post office $5.00 it, the bottle cost them .35cents and the fo cost them $1.00, they just paid you to tke the fragrance oil.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm not saying it's it's unfair or anything, I'm simply pointing it out.  

I offer custom scented items, so when a buyer would request a scent I don't have on hand, I could easily just order the 1 FO.  But, with this minimum, I'll think twice about doing it.  Just letting people know in case they need to change their offering structure.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah...I'm still trying to wrap my head around the shipping is included thing.


----------



## Healinya (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm surprised they took so long lol. When they first changed it, I ordered a small item I had my eye on. When that one tiny thing came in, I thought "this won't last long".. I'm happy that it's only $15. I would have expected $30.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 4, 2010)

Healinya said:
			
		

> I'm surprised they took so long lol. When they first changed it, I ordered a small item I had my eye on. When that one thing came in, I thought "this won't last long".. I'm happy that it's only $15. I'm still happy about it.


Yup, I was thinking the same thing.




			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> Yeah...I'm still trying to wrap my head around the shipping is included thing.


It's great for small orders, but not so great for large orders.  It's like, you order 200 different items, you're probably being charged a lot more than shipping would actually cost.

However, they did put Customer Loyalty points into effect, and if you do get a chance to redeem, it's not as bad as it would seem.


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a lot of problems with them, but this free shipping takes the cake!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, this really sucks.

I order 1 oz shallow tins.  They used to be  18.00 per 48.  Now with shipping they are 30.50.  

So if I wanted two batches of 48 it would 60 buck!  22 of that shipping!


----------



## Suds MacKenzie (Jun 24, 2010)

lovethyscent said:
			
		

> I have a lot of problems with them, but this free shipping takes the cake!



I'm curious, what other problems do you have with Wholesale Supplies Plus? I've been using them for what must be close to ten years and I've never had any problems.

I'm a little disappointed in this, because I used to be able to save twice - once on the shipping costs, and once again on the discount for pickup orders. Now, even with the discount, I'm paying more than I was before since they've worked shipping into the prices.

Having said that, does anyone know of a place that beats Wholesale Supplies Plus prices to your door? For 90% of their items, they're still the best prices I know of once you factor in shipping.


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 27, 2010)

The customer is always wrong according to them & some things they refuse to take back. I'm tired of them changing things all the time and raising fo's etc.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 17, 2010)

im not happy with the "shipping included", if you buy a jug of lotion at 28, fine, if you want 2 , they dont give you a break in shipping, they are really making a lot of money in some areas!


----------

